# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Handige tool om zorgverzekeringen te vergelijken

## Janneke

We hebben een handige tool om zorgverzekeringen te vergelijken!

www.nationaalgezondheidsforum.nl/zorgverzekeringen

Vergelijkingssites blijken zelf niet altijd even eerlijk te zijn. Deel deze link svp op je Facebook en Twitter!  :Smile:

----------

